# Installing Rigid Foam Insulation and Drywall



## raheel (Feb 15, 2009)

The closet in my bedroom was leaking, mostly through old grout in the brick. I removed all of the drywall and had the bricks repointed, stopping the leak.

However, I noticed that there was no insulation between the old drywall and the bricks, just studs. I would like to add insulation and have been considering rigid foam insulation sheets.

My question is how do I add drywall after that? Should I attach the foam to the wall, then put studs over the wall and attach the drywall? Put studs on the wall and insulate between them?

Any help would be great appreciately.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep the studs off the brick. insulate between the studs with the vapor barrier (kraft paper) on the inside (warm side). Then drywall.


----------



## raheel (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.

Sorry, but I'm still a little confused. Right now, it's just brick.

Are you saying to put the insulation directly against the brick and then put the studs or furring strips, over the insulation, anchoring them into the brick and then hang the drywall on studs/strips?

Thanks Again.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no I am saying to make a stud wall 1" or so away from the brick wall. And isolated wall that you insulate and drywall. My concern was with future maintenance or removal of the bricks and/or problems you may create by drilling into the brick to fasten anything to them. Just felt it may be safer to leave them alone. If you feel they are secure, you can glue rigid insulation and then furring strips to them directly. In that case I would put 4 mil plastic on the brick first.


----------

